# Reinsman



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I Love, LOVE LOVE LOVE my Reinsman, fell in love with the first Reinsman I ever saw, in a local store, but couldn't afford it. I bought and made over a few saddles until I worked my way up to this one

16" 17" Reinsman Comfort Fit Flex Trail Saddle 4130

I scored a cracker of a deal on a barely used one, and I loved it from my first ride, I don't ride western very often now, but I will not sell my Reinsman.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

awesome thanks! have you had any problems with yours at all?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope no problems at all


----------

